# Combining hives



## sinthome (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, I have two Warre hives, one is doing great, but the other one has no queen and only one partially filled box of comb. I would like to combine the two. 

The advice I got from the Langstroth folks was to super the queenless box and separate it from the main stack with a few sheets of newspaper. The idea being that once the bees make it through the newspaper they will be acclimated. Since it is a Warre, I was then planning on moving the box to the proper location at the bottom of the stack after a few days.

Is this a good plan? Better ideas? I also considered just removing the box and kicking out all the orphan bees, then just nadiring it in the other hive. Better idea? Thanks.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

If it's laying work hive they will kill your good queen. 

Might be better to give them some brood/eggs and see what they do with it. If they make q cells then combining is an option (after removing the q cells). If there is new drone brood then it's too late.


----------

